# Epidural Injections Coding/Reimbursement



## kljr1983 (Oct 12, 2011)

I work for a neurosurgical group as a coder/biller, but am fairly new to this specialty. I've been asked to research coding and reimbursement for epidural injections. Does anyone have any info that might help me? Thank you!


----------



## Hollju1 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Epidural Injection*

I hope you got an answer to your question, but I looked at it in CPT 2011 and it 
looks like it requires specifics. 62281-62282, 62310-62319, then with imaging
64479-64484.  I also tried it on my software and 62281 is priced at 576.00,etc.
Hope it helped.


----------



## brockorama01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Kaylee,

I have been billing for full-time pain managment physicians since 1996.  While there are many codes for epidural injections the translaminar epidural steroid injections 62311 & 62310 and transforaminal epidural steroid injections 64483 & 64479 (plus 64484 & 64480 for additional levels).  There is too much for a short post.

Quickies:  Nearly all procedures are performed with fluoroscopy.  Fluoro for pain procedures is 77003 (one code no matter how many injections, lumbar or cervical)

Epidurals have no global period.  They can be billed on the same day as an office visit with good reason (med refills, review films, review drug screen, etc) and good documentation.

Hope this helps.  

Brock Berta CPC-A
Pain Billing Czar


----------

